# Totally Spies = cartoon with most fetishes evar



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Seriously, as far as I know it has already covered many fetishes - furry, transgender, bondage, muscle growth, fat growth, hypnosis...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

what was the furry episode? i remember the muscle growth one, pretty eerie.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

It involved a woman who turned her male captives into furries.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 28, 2008)

It's helping the kiddies recognize what turns them on, and how many cartoons do that? XD


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

Seriously? They had a bondage and foot and vore and shit like that wow...I used to watch a long time ago and never saw dat...


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

Question: WHY ARE YOU WATCHING IT?!

For Christ's sake, it's Clueless meets Charlie's Angels. Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

I faintly remember the furry episode, seriously what show about spies chicks doesn't include fetishes. They bounce around in they're tight jump suits (although their weapons were toatally lame).

What ever happened to that show?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 28, 2008)

My sister was obsessed with that show for a while. Maybe one day I can come to forgive her for that.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

I only loved the muscle growth episode for obvious reasons.


----------

